# Edit in Photoshop command is missing or refers to Photoshop Elements



## b_gossweiler (Sep 5, 2010)

There are instances, especially after de-installing an older version of Photoshop _after _installing a new version, where some Windows Registry Entries are missing which are needed to allow "_Edit in Photoshop_" (also "_Edit in Photoshop Elements_") from within LR.

Adobe TechNote KB4'1629 explains in detail how to overcome this problem.

Beat

(Edited on 1'/'7/2'1' to reflect the re-activation of KB4'1629 by Adobe)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2010)

And for those who want the short answer, reinstall PS and you'll be back up and running.


----------

